# Good program to RIP CD's



## debiso (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi!
 Can someone recommend a good program that can RIP CD's to MP3's?  I know it can be done with iTunes, but it is a combersome process and it does not handle compilation CD's well when creating MP3's.  I use audiograbber on a PC now and it is perfect.  Any suggestions?

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 11, 2006)

You think iTunes audio import is complicated?  First goto iTunes->Preferences->Advance and slect your desired import setup. After that for me it is just these steps:

1) Insert CD
1)a: Let Itunes get track name from internet.
2) Click on the "Import Button in the top left corner of iTunes.

Done.

What is so complicated about that? 

Well here is a ton of MP3 applications. Just pick the one you like.


----------



## lbj (Sep 11, 2006)

You can even cut out a step Satcomer and have it automatically autorip inserted CDs, then eject when done.  I also don't understand what is so cumbersome about that.


----------



## fryke (Sep 11, 2006)

Probably only that iTunes is not totally configurable about the naming-scheme and folders etc. - i.e., if you don't really want to _use_ iTunes as your jukebox, but merely want to RIP the CDs to create MP3s.


----------



## debiso (Sep 13, 2006)

The issue is that I need the file name to be artist - title.mp3.  Itunes will not do this from what I can see.  I just want a program where I can drop in my cd and "poof" I have my mp3's.  I do this on a PC and I guess I will have to continue doing that???


----------



## symphonix (Sep 13, 2006)

You can still rip to MP3 in iTunes, and then just rename the files to whatever naming scheme you happen to prefer. If you want them all to be "artist - title" then just rename them as such.

Mac users tend not to do that, though - we let iTunes organise our music.


----------



## debiso (Sep 14, 2006)

I agree that if I were using itunes to play it would be fine to let it ogranize them.  I do that for my personal music.  I am a DJ and I rip lots of CD's.  I have not yet converted my business over to using macs and Megaseg to DJ, but will be over the next year.  I guess I will keep looking and just use a PC until I copletely convert to mac.


----------

